# Almost 15 weeks and horrible lower back pain!



## pattysurveys

Is this normal? I feel like my lower spine is hurting soo much, at night I can't sleep on my back anymore because it hurts too bad so I bought a pregnancy pillow (which its helping) but most people say they get back pains later on in the 3rd trimester.
Has anybody else experienced back pain this early? I have gain about 10 lbs so far.
:cry:


----------



## Linz88

Hi i started get back pain at 14 weeks, i was very fit before and never had any back pain in my life, i read its the weight off your uterus.. My bump buddy got back pain around that time too :( x


----------



## KEmery08

My back pain kicked in early in the second trimester, and depending on my day ... it's pretty regular. It stinks, I agree. I am currently awaiting the arrival of my pregnancy pillow - hope it's soon! (Especially if it helps.) I think it has a lot to do with the growing of your uterus, and so forth. My MW told me to expect it as my uterus was originally tilted. But it still is absolutely NO fun.


----------



## pattysurveys

Thanks for sharing ladies, well I hope all of our pains go away. This is my first time so everything is so new!


----------



## reallyready

I started having pain in my tailbone from sitting too much at work and on a plane in my 13th week. It continues and is getting worse. These last two days have done a lot of circle pelvic movements and some other yoga moves to try to help open everything up. I just recently popped out and am showing a lot now so thought it must be related and even have worried maybe I've gained too much weight from carbs. 
Quite concerned as I'll be getting larger that this will become difficult to deal with, especially at work. Will check back for solutions and ideas and let you know what helps me if anything. 
xxx
RR


----------



## AngelzTears

I've heard a lot of people around the 2nd trimester have this pain. I read in my preggy book that the muscles are loosening down there, so I think things are just changing. I've had pain in my tailbone area since like a week after I conceived. I'm just hoping it goes away before childbirth for me. :shock: But for everyone else it seems like it goes away on it's own after a week I think. Then it might pop back up a month or two later and go away again. It's weird :shrug:


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

I had this too last week and it was sending shooting pains into my nether regions, lasted about 3 days and now have a dull ache. Paracetomol helped me x


----------



## KiansMummy

Ive had back pain since late in the 1st tri, x


----------



## tinadecember

i started with back pain pretty early into my pregnancy too. and now i find it difficult sleeping at night and even trying to relax watching tv of an evening because my back hurts that much.

have you tried having a warm bath before bed? x


----------

